# Yet another "Hello, I'm new here!" thread.



## mber (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello all! 
I'm new to MT, but I've been lurking for just long enough to know that, unlike many other site, MT's introductions subforum is lively and well-populated. Perhaps you are tired of hearing the introduction following introduction, so I crave pardon from you all for what is about to follow.

Hi! I am a young (21 years on this earth) but moderately experienced martial artist, I'd like to think. My primary and original art is Tang Soo Do, in which I hold a 3rd dan. I've spent time training in a number of martial arts, and was most recently part of (and most profoundly affected by) a small but wonderful dojo containing several masters of many arts who train closely with the hardworking students. In just a few years there I was introduced to many new martial arts by some very amazing masters, and received intense but rewarding training. Towards the end of my time there, an end brought about by necessary circumstance, I had the privilege to be an assistant instructor for roughly a year, and experience which I found to be challenging and enlightening. 
Sorry for the earful -- I say all this only in hopes of beginning to place myself in the midst of your community.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 3, 2012)

Great introduction. Welcome to MT, I know you will enjoy your time here.


----------



## K-man (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome.   :wavey:


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Jenna (Jun 4, 2012)

mber said:


> Hi! I am a young (21 years on this earth)


Which other places were you _before_ being on this earth? I would like to know all about them!!  Welcome to MT!! Good luck with your continuing training and instructing and hope you are inclined to post some here  x


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome!  If you've been lurking, you undoubtedly know there is a KMA section, and a Tang Soo Do forum there.  You should find interests there.  Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## mmartist (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## mber (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the great welcome, all (and one good humorous reply.) I look forward to joining you all in future discussions.


----------



## MAist25 (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome, I look forward to seeing you around the KMA section!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome and great intro! as the old proverb goes "it takes a young dog to teach the old dogs new tricks" or at least that's that way I heard it! 
Great forums and i'm sure you will have a great time here at MT!


----------

